# Removing Nails From Terrazzo Flooring



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

if there is, i'd like to know it, too,,, for 12yrs we've been staining conc floors & have yet to discover ( or even hear someone else discovered ) how to remove 'em,,, we patch the holes & color the patch near's we can before proceeding w/the work,,, you can too


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Try an experiment.
Cut a piece of 1/4 plywood about 6 X 6", drill a hole big enough to fit the nail head and use a real nail puller.
https://www.google.com/search?q=nai...yYKHbWYAn0QsAQIZg&dpr=1#imgrc=0R3uczFpEX8eeM:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

May be much more inconspicuous to just grind them off. The one blow out in the door way. Possibly a thin non functioning threshold to cover the patch you fill the crater with.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

that was the 2nd thing we tried after the nail puller, joe,,, then we tried tapping nail's exposed portion visegrips - still no luck,,, neither w/propane torch & bfh :vs_mad:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You could try vise grips and try turning the nail to loosen it until it slid out. The nails serrations with cut the surrounding material as you turn the nail.


----------



## JulieMor (Apr 25, 2012)

I talked to a terrazzo guy today. He said cut them with a Dremel if I don't want a big bill from whoever finishes the floor later. 

This is going to be my workshop so I don't need polished and perfection. I'm one for one on blowing a crater out from a tiny nail. I'll cut and run. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

I've seen them cut with a diamond wire saw, guy had a piece about 2 feet long and just looped it around the nail and a few strokes and it was off, here's a link.

http://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...06819237.html?spm=a2700.7724857.29.271.40ApVl


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

woody, that's a TERRIFIC post,,, never wouldda thought of that,,, lunch's on me next time i'm down there :biggrin2: daughter #3's in st pete so its only an hr or so,,, see you in a couple months after we get back from st thomas


----------

